# Little Giant 9200 Incubator ???



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm getting ready to put some chicks in my Little Giant 9200 Still Air Incubator tomorrow evening. I've had it on and am trying to regulate the temp. The question I have is regarding humidity. It didn't come with a hydrometer and says "The size of the air cell is the best guide to proper humidity." What are the thoughts of those of you who are more experienced with this (this is our first hatch). Should I buy a hydrometer? Or just check the size of the air cell? Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

I would do both. Buy a hygrometer and monitor air cells. You should know what the humidity is. Depending on where you live it can make a big difference. I live close to the coast so the humidity is pretty high naturally here so in the summer time I don't usually need to add water to the incubator. You just have to do what it takes in your situation and climate, so knowing exactly what the humidity is is a place to start.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you! I'll pick one up today! Of course, the hen whose eggs we want to incubate seems to possibly have gone broody yesterday (of course!). But, she's a D'Anver & has 14 or 15 eggs & can't seem to cover them all. Should we pull some & put them in the incubator? Or just not disturb her? This is all new for us!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

That does sound like too many eggs to cover well. Since you know that she just started sitting yesterday, then you know what day you are on for incubation. I would take 1/2 of them and put them in the bator since you have it ready to go.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you!

When we came home, she wasn't sitting on them, so we changed the straw in the nesting box & took half of the eggs. This evening, she was back on. She got off when treats came out, but got back on very quickly. Is she off & on too much? I don't think she's ever hatched eggs before. & we took 7 of the 15(!) eggs & put them in the bator. I'm so excited, I'm driving my hubby NUTS!!!!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

In this heat they can get off of the eggs for longer periods of time and more often. I see mine standing up to keep the eggs from getting too hot.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm in Northern CA & it's only about 80-85. She wasn't on much this AM again. I'm just going to leave her be & see what happens! Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

LOL Thats our night time temps right now. 

Good luck with your broody hen and your 1st incubator hatching. I would suggest getting on one of the hatch-a-long threads.

Please follow up and let us know how it is going.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Thank you! I'm concerned; my house has nowhere that's a steady temp & the incubator keeps fluctuating at night a little. :-/ I just keep checking & adjusting accordingly. & then crossing my fingers!


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

RickaRae said:


> Thank you! I'm concerned; my house has nowhere that's a steady temp & the incubator keeps fluctuating at night a little. :-/ I just keep checking & adjusting accordingly. & then crossing my fingers!


That is a problem, especially with a LG. Just put it in the best place out of drafts that you can.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

Get a digital therometer the one that comes with it may not be acurate. I think the temp is more important the the humidity.


----------

